# Make Error



## mubeen (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all,
I am new to BSD, and after installation I started to compile and Make a Fortran code consisting of hundred of files.
I entered the command `% make install` in the main directory of the software, and it gave error: 


```
(cd main; make feap)
make: don't know how to make /home/mubeen/feappv/ver31/Feappv_gnu.a Stop
*** Error code 2
```

The source can be found here: http://www.ce.berkeley.edu/projects/feap/feappv/feappv31.zip

I have the "ar" archiver, and other compilers already installed and working fine.


----------



## fonz (Dec 4, 2012)

Is the Makefile by any chance meant for GNU Make and not compatible with BSD Make? You might want to install devel/gmake and see whether this works: `% [b]g[/b]make feap`


----------



## lyuts (Dec 31, 2012)

Is this the only error that you get? Did you just run [CMD=">"]make install[/CMD] or did you do the changes as instructed in docs? 



> To compile in a UNIX/LINUX environment edit the makefile.in file to have the correct name for your compiler (e.g., f77, g77, or f90 ), path to locate the include files for each of the source files and location where the archive (library) is to be located. Make sure to set the environment variable FEAPPVHOME3_1 as indicated in makefile.in .


----------

